# I can't access ESPN Website from Firefox or Brave Browsers.



## NYKrumrie

For months now I can not access ESPN.com main site. I get some weird-looking partially constructed page. I have a picture of it attached. My primary browser is Firefox. I also use Brave. Both are up to date. I just started to have this problem a couple months ago. I thought it was an internet speed issue as I was having that at the time. Now I have plenty of speed & it's the only site I can't access. I can, however, access it fine from MS Edge but that's my backup, no filters no security tabs browser. It gets a million pop-ups so it's annoying to use. I've tried the following to fix the problem.
-Turned off all ad-blockers on FF & Brave.
-Cleaned out the cache & cookies.
-Turned off my VPN.
-Deleted the ESPN bookmark.

Any help would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Corday

In FF settings, check Load Images or Load images automatically.


----------



## SpywareDr

What happens with all extensions/add-ons disabled?

Firefox:

Launch Mozilla Firefox, click the "Firefox" button, click the small arrowhead next to "Help" and click "Restart with Add-Ons Disabled" in the submenu.
Click the "Restart" button to confirm the action and restart Mozilla Firefox.
Click the "Start in Safe Mode" button to start Mozilla Firefox without the add-ons.
Close Mozilla Firefox and then launch it as you would normally to use the add-ons again.
Brave: Not sure but I believe it is the same as Chrome:

Launch the Brave browser and press [Ctrl][Shift][N] and it should launch a new Incognito window with extensions/ad-ons disabled.


----------

